# AF tough coat any good



## fazzington Bear (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi guys. Simple question :- AF tough coat any good?? I've got Autobrite seal and protect at the mo but amazon have got tough coat for £13! Is it worth getting or stick with what I've got?????
Cheers Craig


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Go for it mate and get tough prep to put on before it. I have used tough prep and its really good.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

http://car-chem.com/store/hard-shell-liquid-paint-sealant

That's Tough Coat. For like half the price.

You're welcome.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> http://car-chem.com/store/hard-shell-liquid-paint-sealant
> 
> That's Tough Coat. For like half the price.
> 
> You're welcome.


They aren't actually the same. Tough Coat is much easier to work with in both application and removal.

I'm not saying they aren't similar, but they aren't the same


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

The best deal is waxamomo have 500ml for £20 minus 25% for their discount code


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

xJay1337 said:


> http://car-chem.com/store/hard-shell-liquid-paint-sealant
> 
> That's Tough Coat. For like half the price.
> 
> You're welcome.


They _were_ the same. A-F have a reputation for changing their supply chain like people change socks.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Jdudley90 said:


> The best deal is waxamomo have 500ml for £20 minus 25% for their discount code


Amazon was £12 for 500ml last time I checked.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Car chem states their product as a paint sealant then as a 100% carnauba based wax? Confused


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> Amazon was £12 for 500ml last time I checked.


Just checked and can't see that one?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Jdudley90 said:


> Just checked and can't see that one?


Gone up to £13, but free next day delivery on Prime.

Auto Finesse TC250 Tough Coat Paint Sealant: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> Gone up to £13, but free next day delivery on Prime.
> 
> Auto Finesse TC250 Tough Coat Paint Sealant: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


For a start that is 250ml and the cheapest amazon have ever sold it at is £12.90.
http://uk.camelcamelcamel.com/Auto-Finesse-TC250-Tough-Sealant/product/B00FYTYB0C?context=browse

Secondly waxamomo have 500ml for £15 with the discount code pending you can use the discount code on sale items but at £20 its still better value.
http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/Item/AFToughCoat5


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Dunno about the politics but it was decent gear last i used it.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Dunno about the politics but it was decent gear last i used it.


But is it the same as last time you used it?!


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

fazzington Bear said:


> Hi guys. Simple question :- AF tough coat any good??


Simple answer... Yes, it is good.
It doesn't matter if someone else makes it, it doesn't take away from it being a good product.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

adjones said:


> But is it the same as last time you used it?!


Why? Are you saying/think the formula's changed or something? Last time i used it was in the winter in 2012. Still got quarter of a bottle. As i said, don't know about the politics but it's good gear ime.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Jdudley90 said:


> For a start that is 250ml and the cheapest amazon have ever sold it at is £12.90.
> http://uk.camelcamelcamel.com/Auto-Finesse-TC250-Tough-Sealant/product/B00FYTYB0C?context=browse
> 
> Secondly waxamomo have 500ml for £15 with the discount code pending you can use the discount code on sale items but at £20 its still better value.
> http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/Item/AFToughCoat5


Ah, didn't spot the 250ml. That site is wrong though as I purchased it for £11.97 earlier in the year and have the invoice for it too.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

This is how it looked this morning.










I applied it to this side of the bonnet a couple of weeks back. You need very little so unless you plan on using lots, 250ml is probably enough.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Why? Are you saying/think the formula's changed or something? Last time i used it was in the winter in 2012. Still got quarter of a bottle. As i said, don't know about the politics but it's good gear ime.


It used to be sourced from Carchem. I am pretty certain it is no longer. So unless carchem were so lovely as to give them the formulation (heck why not give away your intellectual property?), it is bound to have changed a bit. This is a big beef with A-F, they HAVE changed their products but they almost always don't bother to tell us.


----------



## throwa62start (Aug 1, 2011)

fazzington Bear said:


> Hi guys. Simple question :- AF tough coat any good?? I've got Autobrite seal and protect at the mo but amazon have got tough coat for £13! Is it worth getting or stick with what I've got?????
> Cheers Craig


Personally used it on many different colours and it always comes up the same with excellent results and easy to use.. I'd recommend it, even though I think Werkstat is more durable and last longer. I think you could always top it up with a wax too!!


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

adjones - DW's very own Edward Snowden :lol:


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Kash-Jnr said:


> adjones - DW's very own Edward Snowden :lol:


I try 

A lot of this info used to be on the forum and available to anyone who wanted to do their own homework.


----------



## CamAberdeen (Nov 6, 2014)

I think Tough Coat is a great sealent for application with a foam pad.

But I prefer Dodo Juice Supernatural acrylic spritz for spraying directly on the panel (or by applicator pad.)

Usually the dodo juice is slightly cheaper as well. With the Amazon deal they are pretty much the same price.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

adjones said:


> They _were_ the same. A-F have a reputation for changing their supply chain like people change socks.


They weren't and never have been the same - Fact, we had the Tough Coat product before they even produced anything like it.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

adjones said:


> It used to be sourced from Carchem. I am pretty certain it is no longer. So unless carchem were so lovely as to give them the formulation (heck why not give away your intellectual property?), it is bound to have changed a bit. This is a big beef with A-F, they HAVE changed their products but they almost always don't bother to tell us.


You couldn't be further from the truth. We don't nor ever have sourced that product from that company - think what you like but only spout these types of accusations if you have the proof behind you to back it up.

James


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Auto Finesse said:


> You couldn't be further from the truth. We don't nor ever have sourced that product from that company - think what you like but only spout these types of accusations if you have the proof behind you to back it up.
> 
> James


Bam ! Rumour squashed. :thumb:


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

I have just applied this product to my van about 2 hours ago after it's been sat in my garage for the last 4 months. Couldn't get over how easy to was to apply and remove. 

I have the new transit custom in silver and did the whole van in about 20 minutes. The silver has a nice wet, slick look to it now.

I am obsessed with auto finesse. Their products are so easy to apply and remove and I haven't found a product of theirs that doesn't actually work. 

looking forward to seeing the van in the morning to see what the water behaviour is like!


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

T.C said:


> I have just applied this product to my van about 2 hours ago after it's been sat in my garage for the last 4 months. Couldn't get over how easy to was to apply and remove.
> 
> I have the new transit custom in silver and did the whole van in about 20 minutes. The silver has a nice wet, slick look to it now.
> 
> ...


I dont think i have had a bad product from them.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

i like tough coat especially on my dads silver runaround.fast & easy to apply,looks good & decent durability.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

I do find what you have said interesting and ill be honest this going back couple of years now I had sample of tripple and euphoria from autobrite not one bit of difference back then as well tough coat and seal and protect again no difference in smell use etc also the issue with desire now since I experienced that I have not tired another product from yourselfs which is a shame as some might be good but wont pay for same products that are over priced these may have changed since then who knows.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Enough of the accusations, if you don't have the proof behind them then please don't post. 

Imagine how James feels when he sees all of these accusation. He has worked damn hard to build up his reputable bussness and provide all of his customers with outstanding products and customor service. 

The last thing he needs is keyboard worriors making false accusations.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Unless someone can provide me evidence of these rumours I ask that you don't post it up on the form.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

U know what it's like so and so said its rebranded so it must be true


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

So and so needs a poke in the eye........


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Shaun said:


> Unless someone can provide me evidence of these rumours I ask that you don't post it up on the form.


Mine was aimed as a question and factual statement used both products from both companies at the time and could tell no difference also had same product as sample from black diamond I think it was I do have price lists direct from quite a few manufactures and speak to them regularly for own reasons so have tried more samples then most and know what can be changed at what cost this is not a slant on James as plenty of other companies are doing it all wanting there slice of the pie which goes for lots of products not just detailing. though some really do overprice the products great marketing.

I even made my own waxes at home and was asked to resell them by one company I turned it down even though I would of made nice money from it some of us have morals.

Sorry if this come across as a slant not my intention but as this is a subject ongoing on DW at the moment and of course Sponser/Resellers wont say if its the same and deny it even if they are the same so speculation will always continue on DW its up to the home buyer where he puts his money


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

OP. AF Tough Coat is a good quality paint sealant which is so so easy to apply. Once buffed up, it works a treat and leaves a nice finish.

Our RS Clio is currently wearing TC for it's winter protection and it's still beading well over 6wks in, once washed and dried off it still looks like I've only just applied it.

Here it is with 2 coats of TC and also a pic of it's beading properties.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

adjones said:


> It used to be sourced from Carchem. I am pretty certain it is no longer. So unless carchem were so lovely as to give them the formulation (heck why not give away your intellectual property?), it is bound to have changed a bit. This is a big beef with A-F, they HAVE changed their products but they almost always don't bother to tell us.


I have used tough coat and i personally liked it. Easy 4 months protection super quick to apply , looks good and good beading. Cant comment about it being similar to car chems as i haven't used it. But its just been made clear by james its not the same.

I have noticed though You seem to throw alot of accusations towards af regarding rebranding etx. Yet you never seem to back these claims up with proof. Unless you can back these claims up you are just making your self look like a **** by saying them.


----------

